
iOS 14: Keychain password manager to gain new 1Password-like features - notlukesky
https://9to5mac.com/2020/04/01/ios-14-keychain-password-features/
======
dangus
iCloud Keychain definitely needs an update as it’s kind of ancient in terms of
user experience compared to a modern password manager. And of course, the
keychain in macOS was a very forward thinking feature of the operating system.

On the other hand, you’d be bonkers to choose a platform-locked password
manager in 2020.

~~~
lethologica
Over the last year or so I’ve migrated from LastPass to Keychain and I’m glad
I have. The integration is far smoother to the point where I don’t have to
think of it at all. Having said that, I have only just recently gone all in on
the Apple ecosystem, but I definitely don’t see myself leaving.

~~~
dangus
Try 1Password or maybe Bitwarden. I’ve only used the former, and I’ve also
used LastPass.

LastPass is so awful that I’m not surprised the keychain is a better
experience.

1Password is a huge breath of fresh air compared to LastPass and feels much
more native.

Learning the keyboard shortcut to fill passwords is also key to your enjoyment
(command backslash).

I still have a gaming PC on Windows and I wouldn’t rule out Linux or Android
in the future as I think it’s important to evaluate all solutions available
before making a purchase, so I think the idea of never having to migrate
passwords is an important one. My own opinion, of course.

